# What tools do you keep in your car?



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is a video of what i keep in my Navigator.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

No tools other than a multitool in the glove box, but I do carry jumper cables, flashlight, flares, first aid kit and a few other emergency-type items. Because it's a pick-up, I also carry an assortment of tie-down straps and a load net. In the winter I carry a shovel and extra washer fluid.

When I used to live in the boonies, in the winter I never did long trips without heavy boots and parka and a small sleeping bag.

I suppose my tool kit has turned into CAA (AAA).


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

The only tool I carry in my truck is the tool I NEVER have when I need it. Gets me every time.......


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

My Tahoe would look similar to Bigplanz Navigator, but in lieu of mechanics tools it is filled with carpentry related tools. And still.............the farther away any job site is, the greater the chance I won't have what I need.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

My cell phone. It has Toyota road side assistance number and AAA number. If there is a tow mileage limit the first one stops there, unloads it and I call the second on the list to complete the journey. Although I'm a DIY-er I don't work on em anymore. That's not fun and too responsible to suit my retirement motto.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

1/2" dr. long breaker bar, deep well 1/2 dr. x 3/4 " socket for wheel nuts, a 3T bottle jack, my extra long jumper cables I made from welding cable, fire extinguisher, and a roll of duct tape. 

If any thing else happens to my Jeep besides a flat tire or something that cannot be fixed with duct tape. ... I am SOL anyway, so more tools would just add more weight to carry around.

OH, and a First Aid kit with tourniquets, because I am on so many blood thinners if I had an accident, just one decent cut and I would bleed out quickly.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

I would say buy something like a toyota or lexus so you dont need all them tools.


----------



## Mikel7829 (Jul 19, 2017)

Vice Grips and hammer....


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Most of the basic tools, hammer, pliers, multi-screwdriver. But non-tool items are also needed. Rubber slip on ice spikes (forget their real name), blankets, first aid kit, fire extinguisher, long necked lighter (I don't smoke), and don't forget the LED Mag Lite. Also red LED flashing lights, as they will last longer than your car flashers on a battery should your engine die.

If I am really unsure of what is out there, I have a "bug out" bag stocked in the corner of my office that I could live off of for probably 4 days. Space blanket, lurps, MRE's, hand sized stove. But in my older age, wife tells me to stay home and I do. Getting old isn't for sissies, 'cause your brain isn't aging, just your body.

In my work truck??? More tools on there than most shops, so I'm good there.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I also have a fire extinguisher, a knife, flashlight and a multi-tool in the center console and a lithium ion jump pack in the glove box.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm with SenoirSitizen. I change air filters and batteries. The rest I hire done.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I drive a van so I can carry a lot more that most people. As far as automotive tools go, I have a few sets of sockets, all drives, although they are all in the bottom of a 5 gal bucket. I have screwdrivers, pliers, hacksaws & who knows what else that can be used for any type of job. I forgot to mention some painting things. No hoist or valve grinding machine but I also have 2 scissor jacks. I through my floor jack in the dumpster at Auto Zone.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Bigplanz said:


> I also have a fire extinguisher, a knife, flashlight and a multi-tool in the center console and a lithium ion jump pack in the glove box.



Are you a road side mechanic, or someone who likes to be prepared for anything life throws at you. For me, the Tahoe is essentially a job site tool box. For big projects I bring a tool stuffed trailer as well.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

@;


Yodaman said:


> Are you a road side mechanic, or someone who likes to be prepared for anything life throws at you. For me, the Tahoe is essentially a job site tool box. For big projects I bring a tool stuffed trailer as well.


I just keep all stuff because I want be at least possibly able to take care of something that comes up. Plus, the Navigator is cavernous so it is not a problem. Changing a tire is something i have had to do twice on the Nav. That's why i have that big jack/jackstand. The emergency jack is TINY!

I have always been this way. I replaced a starter in my Olds Silhouette once in a downtown parking garage just because, well, I could DIY right there.


----------



## tom_poconos (Nov 6, 2017)

Tire pressure gauge is a useful one. If you're in the cold - chains, snow brush, etc etc.

Also, these only cost a few bucks and might save your life: seatbelt cutter and window hammer.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh, i forgot. I also have 12v air pump in the Nav. Used the other day, actually.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I always travel with the following in my truck:

Jumper cables
Flashlight
Adjustable wrench 6” and 8”
Slotted and Phillips head screwdrivers
Multi-tool
10” Channel lock pliers
6” Needle nose pliers
Tire pressure gauge
Heavy duty zip ties
12 yd. roll of 2” Gorilla tape
50 ft. para-cord
Survival blanket
Small first-aid kit
8’ x 6’ tarp
Two each of two different size ratchet-style tie down straps

In the winter I carry a Vietnam era trenching shovel my FIL gave me.

I have a couple of car safety hammers on order.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I consider a cross arm lug wrench an indispensible tool for tire changing. It beats the daylights out of a factory lug wrench.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Oso, a breaker bar is even better than a cross bar. 

Drachenfire, In addition to the things I mentioned before, I also have most of what you have in your list too not to mention a couple different shovels. Not that it's a contest but I think that I have more tools in my van that most people. Part of the reason is that I don't have a garage.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> a breaker bar is even better than a cross bar.


That’s your opinion..

While a breaker has a longer length that may give a leverage advantage, you can’t spin the lugs off near as quickly as you can with a cross arm.

Working two handed or even two hands and a foot on the opposing free arms of the cross arm, will make up for the difference in leverage between the crossarm and the typical breaker bar you might find the average joe carrying with him. And like a breaker bar, a piece of pipe can improve your leverage, if you happen to have the pipe.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

A video of the final configuration. Note: no breaker bar for me. Impact wrench makes it unnecessary. A shovel, i add when there is heavy snow, which in Louisville is once every 10 years.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Guap0_ said:


> Oso, a breaker bar is even better than a cross bar.
> 
> Drachenfire, In addition to the things I mentioned before, I also have most of what you have in your list too not to mention a couple different shovels. Not that it's a contest but I think that I have more tools in my van that most people. Part of the reason is that I don't have a garage.



I keep my "tools" in a plastic box in my Jeeps cargo space. And right on top is my 1/2"dr. long breaker bar. It is on top for a reason. A shotgun, baseball bat, needed for my personal protection may be questioned by a LEO, if I get pulled over. :smile: The breaker bar... hey, its a tire changing tool.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Guap0_ said:


> Oso, a breaker bar is even better than a cross bar.
> 
> Drachenfire, In addition to the things I mentioned before, I also have most of what you have in your list too not to mention a couple different shovels. Not that it's a contest but I think that I have more tools in my van that most people. Part of the reason is that I don't have a garage.


I hate having a cluttered vehicle so I try to carry only the essentials. I bought a couple of small AWP tool bags from Lowes. In one I keep the tools, in the other the tie down straps. They both are stored under the back seats where they do not take up a lot of space.


----------



## Mikel7829 (Jul 19, 2017)

Oh super glue and duct tape..


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I don't like the clutter either but I don't have the storage that you guys have.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Guap0_ said:


> I don't like the clutter either but I don't have the storage that you guys have.


You need to come up with ingenious tool storage. Maybe it is time to lift some floor boards... :wink2:


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I used to carry almost a full trunk of tools and spare parts, not anymore.
Now, I keep the number to triple A in my wallet.
I can even use it if I'm in someone else's car.


----------



## Mikel7829 (Jul 19, 2017)

ron45 said:


> I used to carry almost a full trunk of tools and spare parts, not anymore.
> Now, I keep the number to triple A in my wallet.
> I can even use it if I'm in someone else's car.


 In their car with or without their permission? I could see somebody calling AAA and saying the car they stole stalled at the red light can they send help please....


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Drachenfire, there are no floor boards here. I live in an apartment complex. I have access to a shed & a garage but I don't like to loose time going there.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I also always stock all of our vehicles with a nice supply of handwarmers. It is eight degrees where I live now. It won't fix a mechanical problem, but in the event of a breakdown, it would make the wait time comfortable and if stranded for a time, could help you survive.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

ron45 said:


> I used to carry almost a full trunk of tools and spare parts, not anymore.
> Now, I keep the number to triple A in my wallet.
> I can even use it if I'm in someone else's car.


I too have triple-A however it can sometimes take triple-A an hour or more to get to you. If I am within a few miles of my home and have a small radiator hose leak, I can patch it with Gorilla tape and get my vehicle home where I can effect a permanent repair.

I will say that triple-A is good investment. Once I had a fuel pump fail and triple-A towed the vehicle the 95 miles to my home.



Guap0_ said:


> Drachenfire, there are no floor boards here. I live in an apartment complex. I have access to a shed & a garage but I don't like to loose time going there.


I was just kidding.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

I keep a full socket set and wrenches. As I upgrade the tools the old ones go to the car. Hey, it a good excuse to buy more tools. I also keep a digital multi-meter and a computer safe voltage probe. Also after a near death experience with the auto crapping out on the road I added DOT approved reflective triangles because I discover many people cannot see you in broad daylight if you aren't supposed to be there, even with flashers, hood up and parked against the curb at an angle.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Back in the day when I was buying $100 - $500 dollar cars I kept every tool, and jumpers, I could in the trunk. Now that I am rich and famous, my trunks are empty. The only "tool" in there is a snow brush. I really don't miss those days of wondering where and when the next break down will occur.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

polarzak said:


> Back in the day when I was buying $100 - $500 dollar cars I kept every tool, and jumpers, I could in the trunk. Now that I am rich and famous, my trunks are empty. The only "tool" in there is a snow brush. I really don't miss those days of wondering where and when the next break down will occur.


 It can happen anytime to any vehicle. There are brand new ones that get a clitch and die. I had a diode in the cpu relay flake out so the computer shut down the car. No computer = no fuel or spark.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Since I own a mechanic shop, all I need is a cell phone.:vs_smirk::vs_laugh::vs_cool:


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

JasperST said:


> It can happen anytime to any vehicle. There are brand new ones that get a clitch and die. I had a diode in the cpu relay flake out so the computer shut down the car. No computer = no fuel or spark.


I agree, however never had a glitch so far. Unfortunately there is not much in the way of carrying tools, that most of use can carry in the trunk, to fix a glitch or electronic component.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

polarzak said:


> I agree, however never had a glitch so far. Unfortunately there is not much in the way of carrying tools, that most of use can carry in the trunk, to fix a glitch or electronic component.


Yes there is. If I had a probe with me I could have determine I wasn't getting juice from the pcm relay and jumped it. A drive belt could loosen, not being installed correctly. I carry the old one as a spare in case it breaks. Loose battery connection or any connection. On and on. Plus sometimes you can help others. If one doesn't want to carry tools that's cool but it makes no sense to tell someone else it serves no purpose.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

I've gotten one more run out of a few things over the years with a nice gentle whack with a hammer. Several starters and in tank fuel pumps have been temporarily revived using this method. You rarely ever have everything you will need, but a handful of tools and a resourceful user can get you out of a lot of jams. 

I keep a few basic tools, the most important is all my insulated carhartt stuff. Never know when I might get stuck outside for hours fighting problems at work so having warm clothes is important. Keep a little 1/4 drive socket set with metric/standard, deep/shallow sockets, a few screwdrivers, some common size wrenches, adjustable wrench, a pry bar, my trusty hammer and some jumper cables. Usually have my electrical and plumbing bags containing some basic tools and parts in the truck too. I didn't buy that extra cab so people could ride with me, more than one or two extra passengers is gonna require moving stuff.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

JasperST said:


> Yes there is. If I had a probe with me I could have determine I wasn't getting juice from the pcm relay and jumped it. A drive belt could loosen, not being installed correctly. I carry the old one as a spare in case it breaks. Loose battery connection or any connection. On and on. Plus sometimes you can help others. If one doesn't want to carry tools that's cool but it makes no sense to tell someone else it serves no purpose.


Great that you can do that. I was not implying that it serves no purpose for someone else, I was simply saying that I do not carry tools, as a general rule. I have been known to throw a few general tools in the tunk if I am going on an extended trip. As for belts, in my case, it has been a long, long, time since any of my car have belts. They had all had one serpentine belt which seem to last forever, and when their service life is up, I change them my self so it is never installed incorrectly. Never encountered a loose battery connection in a long time.. Years ago I might have, with corrosion and such, but all of my recent cars had the battery either in the trunk or under then back seat and the terminals are clean as a whistle.

No I was not putting anyone down for carrying tools. There are a bunch of my tools in my daughter's truck in case she breaks down. It is Ford so that could be any time. LOL 

No, I am also not rich and famous either. Just a bit better off than I was.:smile:


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

polarzak said:


> Great that you can do that. I was not implying that it serves no purpose for someone else, I was simply saying that I do not carry tools, as a general rule. I have been known to throw a few general tools in the tunk if I am going on an extended trip. As for belts, in my case, it has been a long, long, time since any of my car have belts. They had all had one serpentine belt which seem to last forever, and when their service life is up, I change them my self so it is never installed incorrectly. Never encountered a loose battery connection in a long time.. Years ago I might have, with corrosion and such, but all of my recent cars had the battery either in the trunk or under then back seat and the terminals are clean as a whistle.
> 
> No I was not putting anyone down for carrying tools. There are a bunch of my tools in my daughter's truck in case she breaks down. It is Ford so that could be any time. LOL


My f150 is 20 years old and has given me no real trouble. Replaced a TPS once, $20 or so. Anything can break down though, we can only increase or decrease the odds. I haven't ever had a battery loosen up but I've been swapping out the batteries on the cars. Still, it could happen, or a loose hose. Something that simple could strand you. No power drive belts anymore on new cars?


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

JasperST said:


> My f150 is 20 years old and has given me no real trouble. Replaced a TPS once, $20 or so. Anything can break down though, we can only increase or decrease the odds. I haven't ever had a battery loosen up but I've been swapping out the batteries on the cars. Still, it could happen, or a loose hose. Something that simple could strand you. No power drive belts anymore on new cars?


You are smart for doing that. Perhaps one day I will not be so lucky and wish I did carry tools. On all of my recent cars there has only been one belt, and it turns all of the accessory units.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

polarzak said:


> You are smart for doing that. Perhaps one day I will not be so lucky and wish I did carry tools. On all of my recent cars there has only been one belt, and it turns all of the accessory units.


Yes, the drive belt. Not timing belts. If that breaks no tools will help, it's new engine time.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

JasperST said:


> Yes, the drive belt. Not timing belts. If that breaks no tools will help, it's new engine time.


If that serpentine belt breaks, it will not damage the engine. Just the water pump, AC, power steering, etc will not run. Those engines still have a timing belt/or most likely a timing chain (in the case of my current engine, two timing chains) and yes, depending on the valve configuration, major engine damage if the timing chain breaks. Some engines are ok with a timing chain breaking, just depends how low the valves protrude into the combustion chamber relevant to the piston movement.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

polarzak said:


> If that serpentine belt breaks, it will not damage the engine. Just the water pump, AC, power steering, etc will not run. Those engines still have a timing belt/or most likely a timing chain (in the case of my current engine, two timing chains) and yes, depending on the valve configuration, major engine damage if the timing chain breaks. Some engines are ok with a timing chain breaking, just depends how low the valves protrude into the combustion chamber relevant to the piston movement.


 Very few if any engines are interference fit these days. They squeeze all the economy out of them they can. The drive belt is the serpentine belt, that's why I said I carry a spare. They have gone back to timing chains on many newer cars and shouldn't have gone to belts in my opinion. If one wants to avoid the hefty service fee or risk losing and engine they need to check.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

JasperST said:


> Yes, the drive belt. Not timing belts. If that breaks no tools will help, it's new engine time.


Not all engines are interference engines.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

BigJim said:


> Not all engines are interference engines.


I believe most modern ones are. But you don't want to find out the hard way. Timing belts need to be changed and it isn't a roadside repair.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

JasperST said:


> I believe most modern ones are. But you don't want to find out the hard way. Timing belts need to be changed and it isn't a roadside repair.


Yes, most new cars with four or six cylinder engines are interference engines. Most V-8's use timing chains. I have no idea if my Navigator is interference or non-interference. I have never known of a serpentine belt to actually break on a car. Most of the time, they wear out, start squealing or slipping and you replace them before they break. Serpentine belt replacement is easy, so it's no big deal. Timing belts...different story. Any time one breaks you are in big trouble.

I keep a multi-meter and logic probe in the Navigator, along with a battery tester and a 12V air pump and battery jump pack. Everything else is either a hammer, a jack or a hand tool. I try to be ready for the most likely problem: a flat or a dead battery.

The jump pack and 12V pump have been used the most, both on my car and to jump people stranded in the Kroger parking lot or my parking garage here at work.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Bigplanz said:


> Yes, most new cars with four or six cylinder engines are interference engines. Most V-8's use timing chains. I have no idea if my Navigator is interference or non-interference. I have never known of a serpentine belt to actually break on a car. Most of the time, they wear out, start squealing or slipping and you replace them before they break. Serpentine belt replacement is easy, so it's no big deal. Timing belts...different story. Any time one breaks you are in big trouble.
> 
> I keep a multi-meter and logic probe in the Navigator, along with a battery tester and a 12V air pump and battery jump pack. Everything else is either a hammer, a jack or a hand tool. I try to be ready for the most likely problem: a flat or a dead battery.
> 
> The jump pack and 12V pump have been used the most, both on my car and to jump people stranded in the Kroger parking lot or my parking garage here at work.


On some of the interference engines, if just a couple of teeth are missing in the timing belts, you have problems. It is a shame the manufacturers don't tell owners about having the timing belts changed at certain intervals.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

BigJim said:


> It is a shame the manufacturers don't tell owners about having the timing belts changed at certain intervals.


They do. It would be in the owner's manual. 60-70k is typical.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

BigJim said:


> On some of the interference engines, if just a couple of teeth are missing in the timing belts, you have problems. It is a shame the manufacturers don't tell owners about having the timing belts changed at certain intervals.


Timing chains do not need to be replaced ergo it is not mentioned in the vehicle’s maintenance schedule.

A timing belt should be replaced every 40,000 to 100,000 miles depending on the year, make and model. If a car has a timing belt, the maintenance schedule that comes with the vehicle will often tell you when it needs to be changed. Alas, a lot of vehicle owners do not even bother reading their whole maintenance schedule or owner’s manual for that part.

Also if a person has their vehicle serviced regularly at a reputable establishment, the mechanic should be notifying the owner when it is near time to replace the timing belt.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Back in the 90's Ford had a huge problem with Escort's timing belt breaking and ruining the engine. 60K was the service interval. People would blow past it because it was a $400 job. 70K or so the belt would break, and ruin the engine on the car that still had 2 years of payments left.

Most belt changes now are 100k service intervals. I had a timing chain break on the expressway once. Gave it the gas to merge into traffic and POP! Suddenly, no power steering, and the car was just rolling. It was very exciting getting over two lanes with a dead car in rush hour traffic.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

Bigplanz said:


> Most belt changes now are 100k service intervals. I had a timing chain break on the expressway once. Gave it the gas to merge into traffic and POP! Suddenly, no power steering, and the car was just rolling. It was very exciting getting over two lanes with a dead car in rush hour traffic.


I had a Ford Ranger, don't remember they year, late 80s I think. I had a engine shop do a valve job. It ran like crap after and they wouldn't tune it, said it wasn't included. I managed to do it myself. Then months later the timing belt broke on the interstate. In the fast lane. almost no shoulder with no hope of moving over. I had to leave it and it got towed. Apparently the mechanic reused the old timing belt and it was over due. That was my introduction to the timing belt world. The engine survived but the shop was no help. I would sue these days but didn't then. They surprisingly went under so I probably would have never seen a dime.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

BigJim said:


> Not all engines are interference engines.


Toyota engines are non interference. On the ford escort. Man I made a lot of money on that piece of crap. Ford did fix it. The blue valve cover engine bent valves when the timing belt broke. Ford redesigned the engine so the black valve cover engine would not bend valves.:vs_cool:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Not only tools, but back in the - _good ole days_ - it was a good idea to carry along a complete rebuilt generator.

The advent of the alternator and serpentine belt, in my opinion, rated right up there with the top 10 improvements of the auto industry.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

You can’t say that Toyota engines are non-interference. I don’t think you can say that about any mfg. You need to look up your specific engine.

Toyota

•1.5L (3A-C, 1A-C and 3E) interference (Tercel etc) 

•1.5L (3E-E & 5E-FE) non interference

•1.6L DOHC (4A-F & 4A-FE) non-interference (Corrolla, Carina II, etc )

•1.6L DOHC (4A-GE &4A-GZE) non-interference

•1.6L SOHC interference

•1.8L Diesel Interference

•1.8L DOHC petrol Interference

•2.0L Non-interference

•2.2L Diesel Interference

•2.4L Diesel Interference

•2.5L Non-interference

• 2.7L V6 VVT-i Non Interference (Hilux, Fortuna etc)

•2.8L Non-interference

•3.0L inline 6 (excluding 1998 2JZ-GE) non-interference

•3.0L V6 non-interference

•3.3L V6 non-intereference

•3.4L non-interference

•4.7L interference


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I mentioned taking your vehicle to a reputable mechanic.

Not long after moving to the area I live in, the timing belt on my 89 Tercel (I still miss that car) broke about 5k short of its replacement interval. 

I had it towed to a shop on the recommendation of a co-worker.

When I called the next day to get a repair estimate, the owner tells me I should consider getting another car. He goes on to say that the valves are bent and the head needs machining making the cost of the repair more than the value of the eight-year-old car.

Granted I am not a mechanic, but I do understand how an engine functions and smelled a rat.

I called my sister-in-law's husband who is a machinist by trade and works on cars as a hobby. I ask him what it costs to machine the head on the Tercel. He tells me about 25 bucks and asks why so I tell him what happened. He called BS and said if I could get the car down to him (about 120 miles), he would fix it. 

I borrowed a friend's truck, rented a tow dolly and went to pick up the car. Before loading it on the dolly, I raised the hood to make sure there was nothing loose. 

What I saw ticked me off to no end.

What I saw was that the engine had not been touched. There were absolutely no smudges in the dust on the valve cover. In other words, the mechanic never even looked at the engine.

I turned to the shop owner and said "If you did not want to work on the car, you should have just said so instead of making up a BS story. Do not think for one minute I am not going to tell everyone I know about this." He did not say a word. He turned and went back into the shop.

My buddy and I got the car loaded onto the dolly and I drove it to my sister-in-law's.

Long story short. There was not a thing wrong with the valves. or the head. We replaced the timing belt after which I drove that car for another six years with no issues.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Oso954 said:


> You can’t say that Toyota engines are non-interference. I don’t think you can say that about any mfg. You need to look up your specific engine.
> 
> Toyota
> 
> ...


I stand corrected.:vs_cool:


----------

